# Sutton On Derwent Mill, North Yorkshire, September 2011



## FadeOut (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello! This is my first report and i hope that it's alright 

I found this place after visiting Elvington Airfield, Here is some history i found after asking a local what the place was called..

Sutton On Derwent Mill

A water-mill on Blackfoss beck was mentioned in 1252 and 1336, and there was a windmill at Sutton in 1368. The later water-mill was on the Derwent. An 'old mill race' was shown crossing the meadow called the Dimple in 1850, but there is no evidence of a mill there and it is likely that Sutton mill has for long stood on its present site, south of the bridge. In 1597 and later the manor was said to have 'three water-mills'. This may have referred to the number of pairs of stones in the mill, but it may be significant that both before and after the mill was rebuilt in 1826-7 following a fire the grinding floor was divided into 'the flour mill end', 'the corn mill', and 'the country mill end'. Then and later the mill had seven pairs of stones, two water-wheels, and in adjoining buildings a granary, a drying kiln, and a shelling mill. It was used until 1960 and subsequently became derelict.

It wasn't possible this time to enter the main building this time around, but i plan on another visit!

Outside View



P1100205 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

From The Back



P1100185 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Outhouse



P1100203 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Inside the back building



P1100173 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

again



P1100183 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Second floor and roof



P1100176 by Madw3ll, on Flickr




P1100179 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Crack in the wall



P1100182 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Where the wheel was



P1100199 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Wheel Remains



P1100194 by Madw3ll, on Flickr

Again, apologies for no main building but i will be going again


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice. Welcome to the site.


----------



## exposure (Oct 5, 2011)

Really nice pics man, good find!!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 5, 2011)

Great job mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a pretty cool first report mate. Liking the look of this place


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice the wheel remains are interesting


----------



## smiler (Oct 7, 2011)

What a grand site, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

Great looking mill. Love these old watermills. Fab pics. And welcome to DP.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 9, 2011)

Well done for geting out there and documenting stuff.


----------

